# sergeant F.Letchard



## jrk (Oct 4, 2005)

20 Sep 1939 - Sgt F Letchard, a gunner in a Fairey Battle, claims the first RAF victory of the war after shooting down a German Bf 109 during a patrol near Aachen.


----------

